# Abschied von Zottel



## Zottel (8 November 2009)

Da einige von euch ihn gekannt haben, erlaube ich mir diesen Beitrag.
Das Avatar-Tier wurde vor weniger als einer Stunde nach einer Woche schwerer Krankheit eingeschläfert. Er wurde 13 Jahre und drei Monate. Ich denke, er hatte ein gutes Leben und hoffe, daß er das auch fand.


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 November 2009)

ein tier das einen so lange treu begleitet hat reisst eine grosse lücke auf, ich hoffe du gibst jetzt einem anderen hund ein neues zu hause, der würde es nicht schlecht haben bei dir.


----------



## zotos (8 November 2009)

Mein Beileid.


----------



## thomas_1975 (8 November 2009)

Beileid auch von mir


----------



## HaDi (8 November 2009)

Wir haben uns 2 Mal beim Regionalstammtisch gesehen und ich fand ihn klasse !
Beim nächsten Mal Thomas ohne Zottel: komische Vorstellung.
Du kommst aber bitte trotzdem und vielleicht folgst du ja dem Rat von dietmar.

(Traurige) Grüße von HaDi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas, 
das mit deinem Hund tut mir Leid, aber ich bin mir
sicher das er ein gutes Leben bei dir hatte.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Kieler (8 November 2009)

*Zottel*

Es tut mir leid um Deinen treuen Freund.


----------



## Safety (8 November 2009)

Auch ich durfte Zottel kennen lernen.
Beileid auch von mir.


----------



## crash (8 November 2009)

Hallo Zottel!
Ich bin selbst schon seit Ewigkeiten Hundebesitzer und weiß leider nur zu gut
wie es ist wenn man seinen treuen Freund verliert.
Mein Beileid.



> Wohl dem Mensch,
> wenn er gelernt hat zu ertragen,
> was er nicht ändern kann,
> und preiszugeben mit Würde,
> ...


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2009)

Das ist wirklich schade, Hunde sind sehr treue Gefährten und man entwickelt eine enge Beziehung zu ihnen, bei manchem vertrauter als zu einem Partner. Tut mit leid für dich Zottel, Kopf hoch!


----------



## Markus (8 November 2009)

ich habe ihn auch gekannt.

er gehörte einfach dazu.
habe das zuletzt vor 6 jahren erlebt als unsere jassi wegen einer krankheit eingeschläfert wurde, ist nicht schön sowas...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8ZnCT14nRc


----------



## Question_mark (8 November 2009)

*Mein Beileid*

Hallo,



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, er hatte ein gutes Leben und hoffe, daß er das auch fand.



Davon bin ich überzeugt, er hatte bei Dir ein gutes Leben. Ich hatte Ihn ja schon bei vielen Stammtischen getroffen und mit dem Vierbeiner Zottel gespielt. Und werde Ihn bestimmt beim nächsten Treffen irgendwie vermissen. 

Es tut mir leid, das er nicht mehr unter uns ist. Mein Beileid zu dem traurigen Ereignis.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 November 2009)

Hallo Zottel,
da du darüber schreibst gehe ich davon aus, dass du den Hund sehr nah an dich heran gelassen hast - es ist also nicht einfach so ein Hund gewesen, sondern mehr ein Familienmitglied oder ein guter Freund.
Ich kann das sehr gut nachvollziehen, denn ich habe auch vor einigen Jahren so einen Freund verloren und es hatte für mich schon einige Zeit gedauert, darüber hinweg zu kommen. Das ist für jemanden, der in einem Hund eben einfach nur einen Hund sieht, schwer zu verstehen - es ist aber so ...
Leider kann ich dir jetzt keinen wirklichen Trost schenken. Lebe in dem Bewustsein, dass er bei dir ein gutes Leben hatte und das er sich deiner Freundschaft sicherlich auch bewusst gewesen war.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
Mein Beileid. Beim nächsten Forumstreffen wird jemand fehlen. 
Rainer


----------



## jabba (9 November 2009)

Hallo Zottel.

ich kann deine Gefühle gut nachvollziehen, hab ja drei von denen.
Vor 4 Wochen hatten wir auch geglaubt das wir unsere älteste nicht mehr wiedersehen werden. Aber sie hat noch man Glück gehabt, es wurde bei dem 17kg Hund ein Tumor von 2,5kg entfernt. Aber allein die Woche war schon schlimm genug, zwischen hoffen und bangen.

@Larry


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Zottel,
> da du darüber schreibst gehe ich davon aus, dass du den Hund sehr nah an dich heran gelassen hast - es ist also nicht einfach so ein Hund gewesen, sondern mehr ein Familienmitglied oder ein guter Freund.


Wer das nicht macht, hat einen Wachhund oder hat auch keine Freunde weil er niemanden an sich ranlassen will. Aber ich bezeichne das immer so: es gibt Leute die halten einen Hund, und andere Leben mit einem Hund.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (9 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

auch mir tut es sehr Leid um deinen Freund.
Als ich sechs war haben wir einen Familienhund bekommen.
Als ich 15 wahr ist der gestorben. Mich hat es damals innerlich zerrissen.
Daher weiß ich, das es nur Anteilnahme und keinen wirklichen Trost gibt.

alles Gute Jens


----------



## marlob (9 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

tut mir leid um deinen steten Begleiter. Er war ja noch mit auf dem 
Regionalstammtisch in Bielefeld. Da sagtest du ja schon, das er langsam alt wird. Behalte ihn gut in Erinnerung, weil echten Trost gibt es nie, wenn man einen guten Freund, Verwandten oder ein liebgewordenes Tier verliert.
Das ist mir nur allzu gut bekannt. 

marlob


----------



## b1k86-DL (9 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

habe selbst einen Hund und weiss wie schlimm so was ist. Aber Kopf hoch.

Gruß


----------



## Mike369 (9 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

auch von mir mein Beileid.

Das ist echt hart, so einen guten Freund zu verlieren der einem einen ganzen Lebensabschnitt begleitet hat.
Der einem zugehört hat wenn man jemanden zum reden brauchte,
der am bett saß wenn man krank war,
der mit zum Forumstreffen ging oder vom Buffet aß...

Naja was soll man da noch sagen, es ist einfach traurig.
Leider kannte ich ihn ja nich aber wenn man mal sieht wie viele er hier begeistert hat war er garantiert kein Hund, sondern viel mehr einer,
der das Duo Thomas und Zottel komplett gemacht hat.
Freund, Familienmitglied und ich würde sagen das er sogar ein ehren Masskotchen vom SPS-Forum war und auch ist.

Und es ist auch ganz klar das am nächsten Forumstreffen ein Toast auf ihn ausgesprochen wird und ne schweige Minute wär auch angebracht.


----------



## ASEGS (9 November 2009)

Beileid auch von mir…

  und ein paar tröstende Worte als Gedicht
  (leider nicht von mir)


  DER LETZTE GANG

  Bin ich dereinst gebrechlich und schwach
  Und quälende Pein hält mich wach –
  Was Du dann tun musst – tu es allein.
  Die letzte Schlacht wird verloren sein.

  Dass Du sehr traurig, verstehe ich wohl.
  Deine Hand vor Kummer nicht zögern soll.
  An diesem Tag – mehr als jemals geschehen –
  muss Deine Freundschaft das Schwerste bestehen.

  Wir lebten in Jahren voll Glück.
  Furcht vor dem Muss? Es gibt kein Zurück.
  Du möchtest doch nicht, dass ich leide dabei.
  Drum gib, wenn die Zeit kommt, bitte mich frei!

  Begleite mich dahin, wohin ich gehen muss.
  Nur – bitte bleibe bei mir bis zum Schluss.
  Und halte mich fest und red mir gut zu,
  bis meine Augen kommen zur Ruh.

  Mit der Zeit – ich bin sicher – wirst Du es wissen,
  es war Deine Liebe, die Du mir erwiesen.
  Vertrauendes Wedeln ein letztes Mal –
  Du hast mich befreit von Schmerzen und Qual.
  Und gräme Dich nicht, wenn Du es einst bist –
  Der Herr dieser schweren Entscheidung ist.
  Wir waren beide so innig vereint.
  Es soll nicht sein, dass Dein Herz um mich weint.


----------



## maweri (9 November 2009)

Herzliches Beileid!

Etwas Trötzliches fällt mir jetzt nicht ein, wenn es da überhaupt etwas gibt. Er war ein toller Hund.

maweri


----------



## puzzlefreak (9 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

es tut mir sehr leid um deinen treuen Weggefährten.
Mein herzliches Beileid.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Jan (9 November 2009)

Auch von mir, mein Beileid.

(Ich musste selbst meine Katze einschläfern lassen um ihr mehr Leid zu ersparen)


----------



## mariob (10 November 2009)

Hallo,
ein Lebewesen, gleich welcher Art zu verlieren ist immer sehr schwer. Ich kann Dir da wenig Hilfe sein, schließe mich aber 4L an - Zottel ging es gut bei Dir. Ein Privileg was viele andere Lebewesen nicht haben (werden) und hatten.
Ein weiteres Privileg was Tiere haben ist die Möglichkeit des Einschläferns bei solchen schweren Krankheiten. Die Menschen sind da manchmal noch beschissener dran - ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

Grüße und Kopf hoch
Mario


----------



## argv_user (10 November 2009)

Da ich schon mehrere vierbeinige Hausgenossen aller Größen auf ihrem letzten Weg begleitet habe: Du hast auch mein Mitgefühl.
Nach dem Tod des ersten Hundes hat es eine zeitlang gedauert; aber jetzt haben wir dafür sogar zwei Racker (schwarze Nase, braune 
Augen, und mehr Fell als man denkt) ...


----------



## dtsclipper (11 November 2009)

Vom Bild her tippe ich auf Riesenschnauzer ( - Mischling ).

Haben ein ähnliches Modell, auch nicht mehr jung...

Fühle mit Dir, wenn der "beste" Freund fristlos kündigt tut sich eine Lücke auf...

Deswegen AUFRICHTIGES Beileid!

dtsclipper


----------



## ExGuide (11 November 2009)

Ich wünsche Deinem Zottel eine schöne Zeit hinter der Regenbogenbrücke. Ich musste selbst schon mehrere Hunde gehen lassen, sie warten dort auf uns. 
Zur Zeit habe ich eine kleine Jack-Russel-Hündin, ca. 5 Jahre, die hochschwanger ausgesetzt wurde und nicht auf natürliche Art gebären konnte! Zum Glück ist sie gefunden worden und in der Tierklinik per Kaiserschnitt entbunden worden - und nun ist sie bei uns. :s16:


----------



## afk (17 November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

herzliches Beileid auch von mir.


Gruß Axel


----------



## kpeter (18 November 2009)

auch wenn ich es eine woche überlesen habe

herzliches beileid


----------



## maxi (19 November 2009)

Zottel schrieb:


> Da einige von euch ihn gekannt haben, erlaube ich mir diesen Beitrag.
> Das Avatar-Tier wurde vor weniger als einer Stunde nach einer Woche schwerer Krankheit eingeschläfert. Er wurde 13 Jahre und drei Monate. Ich denke, er hatte ein gutes Leben und hoffe, daß er das auch fand.


 
Oh nein dder ist so süss 

Wein


----------

